# Keith Merrow - Titan (Guitar pro)



## Spratcho (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Guys! Last night I was tabbing Keith Merrows Titan, but i didn't finish it
cuz I had to wake up early this morning, so I was only tabbing the intro and
the second riff, I thought I should share it with u guys 
Cuz it's one of the best song I've heard lately so here it is.

Feel free to finish the song for me, and if u do, please upload the whole song 

Keith Merrow - Titan.gp5

Here is the full song  http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymxmy5n4nlz

_Sorry for my crappy english.


_


----------



## lobee (Oct 25, 2009)

Good start! I was considering tabbing this song, but I figured I'd wait until Keith posted a final version. In case you haven't seen it there are more tabs in this thread: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-and-techniques/95731-keith-merrow-tabs.html


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 25, 2009)

lobee said:


> Good start! I was considering tabbing this song, but I figured I'd wait until Keith posted a final version. In case you haven't seen it there are more tabs in this thread:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-and-techniques/95731-keith-merrow-tabs.html



Yea I've noticed that the other week and thought WTH not Titan is up


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome! I can't wait for the full thing :winkwink: That tempo is super fast! 

BTW Your English really isn't that bad. Just keep on practicing and you will get where you need to be!


----------



## lobee (Oct 25, 2009)

I synced up the tab to the song and I actually had to speed up the tab to about 265. I also changed the guitars to seven strings in their proper tunings and tweaked the drums to sound more filled out. Spratcho, are you planning on finishing this? If you are, I can send you what I have and stay out of your way. Otherwise I can give it a shot in a few days.


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 25, 2009)

lobee said:


> I synced up the tab to the song and I actually had to speed up the tab to about 265. I also changed the guitars to seven strings in their proper tunings and tweaked the drums to sound more filled out. Spratcho, are you planning on finishing this? If you are, I can send you what I have and stay out of your way. Otherwise I can give it a shot in a few days.




Yes I would love to hear how you tweaked it, pls send and then I can try to make it. otherwise i send it back to you


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 25, 2009)

Haha, I KNEW I felt a disturbance in the force! Thanks for posting another tab of Keith's stuff.


----------



## lobee (Oct 25, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> Yes I would love to hear how you tweaked it, pls send and then I can try to make it. otherwise i send it back to you



You've got a PM.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 26, 2009)

Ugh, this song is sooooo sick. Can't wait until the next EP is done!

Awesome job, both of you! I just got a new pair of headphones with better frequency response this time so I can finally get back to tabbing!

edit: is there an mp3 of this out now? or are you just tabbing from youtube?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Oct 26, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> edit: is there an mp3 of this out now? or are you just tabbing from youtube?



I haven't released a Titan mp3 to download yet. The YouTube version of that song is the whole song though. Pillars and Shorted Out are basically just shorter versions of the full song, minus a part or two.


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 26, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I haven't released a Titan mp3 to download yet. The YouTube version of that song is the whole song though. Pillars and Shorted Out are basically just shorter versions of the full song, minus a part or two.



Lucky me tabbing the only full song then XD


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 29, 2009)

Man, Keith, you sure love those dotted quarter notes! I just played through all your tabs (the main riffs, anyway) and I noticed lots of those bad boys. I think they must contribute to the slowed down, yet polyrhythmic feel you get after the fast riffing.


----------

